# edible plants



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Anybody have any knowledge of edible plants and/or online resources for information on edible plants?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What is your location?

Here's an example but there are more resources depending on your location

Wild Edibles Ontario | Edible Plants in Southern Ontario, U.S. and More

Here's another great resource: http://www.wakingtimes.com/2013/08/03/52-wild-plants-you-can-eat/


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

TG said:


> What is your location?
> 
> Here's an example but there are more resources depending on your location
> 
> ...


southwest ohio


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

By far the best book I have. Color photos of each plant, common names and botanical genus and species. Habitat/locations. Harvesting and Preparation. Nutritional values medicinal uses. Keyed by the seasonal availability with geographic distribution in north america. Covers poisonous lookalikes and poisonous plants.

It goes with me when I'm going to be out in the woods for any period of time, and will get tossed in the BOB if SHTF. Once on a two week solo trip half my food did not get into my backpack, but I had my fishing gear and this book: I ate quite well and foraged when stalking wild brook trout, generally came back to camp with serveral meals worth of provisions. I had delicious wild greens, tubers for starch, and a number of other plants I now relish. The trout were flavored with wild leeks and garlic mustard greens.


Edible Wild Plants

A North American Field Guide

Elias and Dykeman

Sterling Publishing Co Ny, Ny (1990)

ISBN 0-8069-7488-5


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Couple of great links:

http://www.plantbio.ohiou.edu/assets/other/edible_plants.pdf

Wild, Wonderful, Native Ohio Foods | Discover Ohio


----------

